# Conformation of my paint/arab mare?



## celestejasper13 (May 16, 2014)

I think she's lovely, I would happily take her home with me... 

Could she possibly have a slightly capped hock on the off side? I can't really tell because of the angle/her tail. Either way it's not bad by any means and definitely doesn't detract from her at all - she's gorgeous!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Super nice from what we can see.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Really pretty! Can't pick that apart.
How tall is she?


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Overall, her conformation is really nice. And her coloring is GORGEOUS. She looks like she'd be a fun, smooth ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Basically, just from that one pic, she appears fairly balanced and attractive.
I also wonder about the right hock, but would just be a blemish
I wonder if she was set up square, whether she would be slightly sickle hocked, but that can be completely an illusion, from just the angle of the picture
Pretty horse, overall!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She is gorgeous! What is that footing in your arena?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovely mare, I'd take her in a heartbeat! !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! Question though - do you happen to be in NJ? That arena and surrounding area looks just like my wonderful old boarding barn.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

She has a nice deep heart girth, in addition to having fairly good pasterns. Really strong top line, she isn't perfectly balanced but is very well balanced. Last thing I would say if that her neck may be a bit low set on the shoulder however that may be the angle of the picture.
Very nice horse overall!
Thanks,
Saddleseat11


----------

